# inexpensive flounder rig



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Grandson wants to try wade floundering. what can he buy/use that requires no generator or heavy battery that must be towed. He is in school and unemployed and wishes to buy rig himself. ideas for light and gig and approximate cost and where to buy would be appreciated. tks


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sealark on here, makes some very nice looking wading lights. I would say you could make a gig pretty cheap, with a broom handle and a modified bolt setup.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

You could go old school
And look for gas or propane flounder light


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

About how much does he have available, for the light? Can determine the best options for what he has to spend.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*flounder rig*

not sure but not more than 75.00 maybe 100.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

pm sent

Jimmy


----------

